# Got Salmon??



## Dave Hadden (Jul 30, 2014)

A few years back a project on one of our local rivers opened up about 10 miles or so of great and previously unused spawning habitat for salmon, primarily Pink salmon.
The returns from that project have been awesome and here's what some from the early run look like at the fence on the river.
Because there are so many the hatchery uses their fence to trap and then harvest salmon excess to spawning requirements.
The huge increase in biological mass upstream will enhance the whole river ultimately so other salmon should prosper too.
Fishing has been pretty good lately. 

Take care.


----------



## Thornton (Jul 30, 2014)

Sweet I would like to be there


----------



## esshup (Aug 19, 2014)

Great pic! That's a LOT of fish!!!!!


----------

